
When Addiction Has a White Face - NN88
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/09/opinion/when-addiction-has-a-white-face.html
======
SilasX
Not to nitpick grammar, but ...

>The addicted, those who preyed on them and those caught by class, geography
and especially race were swept together.

A list within a list, no semi-colon to denote commas, and no Oxford comma to
help parse? I hate this sentence.

~~~
djtriptych
Commonly not used in journalism. Note that the NYTimes publishes (and follows)
its own style guide.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_comma#Usage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_comma#Usage)

~~~
SilasX
Right, that last one can go either way, but _in combination_ with the other
two, you really need to find a better way to say that. I wasn't saying the
Oxford had to used all the time, just that it really compounds the parsing
difficulty here.

